

Linear algebra toolbox 2 - ecaradec
http://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/linear-algebra-toolbox-2/

======
FrojoS
Looks interesting. Just a note: This is unreadable for me under Chrome unless
I zoom out all the way. The right side of text gets clipped away otherwise.

